# Suggest a good power supply for mid-range gaming under 4000



## gamefreakdudes (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, 
I've been using a Cooler Master 600W (forgot the specific model name) for past 3 years, and it's been showing problems ever since i got it repaired by a local guy as a result of a failed overclocking attempt (I'm not much of a techie myself; plus it was out of warranty). It makes a shrieking sound (loud one) even when i run lesser hardware intensive applications like Dreamweaver (I'm a we developer). Gaming is out of question. I have a fairly solid rig (AMD 1055T X6 2.8GHZ[stock heatsink, Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste] with Gigabyte 880GMA-UD2H motherboard, MSI R7770 1GB DDR5 graphics card, Corsair 2X4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 RAM, Cooler Master Elite 310 cabinet and Acer S230HL Full HD monitor) but still i can't play games due to the reason which i think is a faulty power supply. I keep the system clean of dirt (air blower after every 2 weeks).  Now I'm thinking of buying a new power supply along with a new heatsink for CPU, an additional fan and may be an Intel combo after a couple of months. Please suggest me a good and stable power supply around 4000, along with a heatsink around 3000 and additional cooling fan (given that it could fit into my Cabinet). I enjoy occasional gaming on my PS3 but just like many out there, I'm also a graphics freak. The sheer amount of details excites me. Plus what's the point of owning a gaming rig (even mid-range) if you don't get to utilize it's potential.  Looking forward for your kind responses.

Cheers!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 6, 2014)

For Psu - Seasonic s12ii 520 @4.4k

For cpu cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo @ 3k


----------



## gamefreakdudes (Feb 6, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> For Psu - Seasonic s12ii 520 @4.4k
> 
> For cpu cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo @ 3k



Thanks for the recommendation but unfortunately, its not available for 4400 anymore. Checked everywhere. Its a 5k+ deal. Kinda out of my budget. I am sure there should be other good PSU under 4000. Could you mention some more?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 6, 2014)

gamefreakdudes said:


> Thanks for the recommendation but unfortunately, its not available for 4400 anymore. Checked everywhere. Its a 5k+ deal. Kinda out of my budget. I am sure there should be other good PSU under 4000. Could you mention some more?



Online store is always overpriced imo,you can get easily at lower price at local store.cheapest on online is here - Buy Online SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply in India


Seasonic s12ii 520w is best psu in that price range with superior quality and comes with 5 year warranty 

if you not able to find in budget,then get Antec vp550p


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 6, 2014)

+1 for seasonic s12ii 520


----------



## gamefreakdudes (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! i'll go with Seasonic s12ii 520. ^_^ Much appreciated.


----------

